# Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2012)

*Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Hallo liebes be quiet! Support-Team,

vor etwa vier Monaten kaufte ich mir diesen Shadow Wings 140mm Lüfter und habe ihn im Deckel meines CM 690II Advanced eingebaut; dort verrichtet er leise seinen Dienst. Allerdings musste ich beim Einbau meiner neuen Grafikkarte feststellen, dass sich der ursprünglich schwarze Gummirahmen verfärbt/entfärbt hat und eine grau-weiße Oberfläche präsentiert. Ist dies ein Temperaturproblem seitens des Gummis, sodass die schwarze Farbe ausdampft? Hat dies irgendwelche weitere Auswirkungen auf den Lüfter, außer dass es die Optik stört?
Hier nun in Bildern, wie der Lüfter direkt nach dem Einbau ausgesehen hat und wie er aktuell aussieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
beren2707


----------



## lunar19 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Staub ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Aber ich find die Optik nicht schelcht


----------



## constantinosand (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

ich habe das gleiche problem und
es ist kein staub

allerdings nicht mit dem radialen gummring, sondern
mit den vier an den ecken liegenden abstandshaltern, den sogennanten push pins

der lüfter ist erst seit einem quartal eingebaut und ist nicht am gehäuse befestigt, sondern
mittels kabelbinder am be quiet! kühler, so dass die push pins in direketm kontakt mit den kühllamellen stehen

nun würde ich auch gern wissen wie die entfärbung handzuhaben ist


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Nein, Staub ist es definitiv nicht. Habe auch mal sicherheitshalber mit einem leicht angefeuchteten Mikrofasertuch drübergewischt, hat nichts gebracht. Ich vermute mal, dass die Farbe nicht temperaturbeständig ist.

Edit: Das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein.


----------



## guidoevo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Ich habe vier be quiet Lüfter (Silente Wings 1+2, 3 x 140 mm, 1 x 120 mm) in einem Lancool K58 installiert. Da wird nichts warm und bei einem 140 mm Lüfter werden die Befestigungsgummis auch schon hell. Vom optischen juckt mich das nicht da sie unter dem Gehäusedeckel nicht sichtbar sind aber wie sieht es mit den Gummis aus? Verändern die sich dann auch (poröse Oberfläche)? Als ich Anfang 2011 mein K58 mit den SW ausgestattet habe musste ich auch zwei Lüfter retournieren da sie ganz fürchterlich nach ''brennenden Autoreifen'' gerochen haben. Der Gestank kam ganz klar von den Gummiaufnahmen. Wie sieht es den mit dem Qualitätsmanagment bei be quiet aus?....


----------



## constantinosand (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

langzeittests in der entwicklung hätten dies vermutlich gezeigt ...


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Deswegen bin ich froh, dass ich damals nicht doch Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und alle Lüfter im Gehäuse durch Shadow Wings ersetzt habe, sonst müsste ich jetzt Lüfter im Wert von >60€ nach nicht mal nem halben Jahr austauschen. Da be quiet! hier kein Statement dazu abgibt, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal den Suport anfragen, ob mir bald die Gummis wegbröseln und ich den Lüfter austauschen lassen sollte. Ich werde die Rückmeldung hier veröffentlichen, damit andere Betroffene eine Orientierung bekommen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind derzeit dabei, das Phänomen zu reproduzieren und werden selbstverständlich, nach Abschluss der Untersuchungen, ein Statement dazu abgeben.
Die Lüfter an unserem Lager zeigen diese Verfärbungen derzeit nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bitten euch daher noch um etwas Geduld.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hardware97 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Das letzte Bild entspricht aber anderer Fotoqualität


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*



Hardware97 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild entspricht aber anderer Fotoqualität


 
Ja, das Bild ist wirklich sehr 'pixelig' 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

(ich will nich drängen, aber bitte bringts den silent wings 2 *pwm* raus)


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Hallo zusammen,

_bei den SilentWings 2 und ShadowWings Serien, sowie den beiden Shadow Rock Kühlern können, in sehr seltenen Einzelfällen, ‘‘Verfärbungen‘‘ der flexiblen Antivibrationselementen, bzw. der grauen Gummiringe auftreten. Da wir  eine, aus Naturkautschuk, gesundheitlich unbedenkliche Gummimischung verwenden, kann es unter bestimmten äußerlichen Einwirkungen, wie zum Beispiel Nikotin, Sonnen-/ UV-Licht, geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit sowie Wärme zu Ausblühungen von Bestandteilen der Gummimischung kommen. Diese sind jedoch kein Indiz von mangelnder Funktion, Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität des Produktes. _

_Um die Kundenzufriedenheit und das hohe Maß an Qualität der be quiet! Produkte weiterhin sicherzustellen, haben wir am Herstellungsprozess der Gummi-Elemente gearbeitet. Die Gummi-Elemente werden, seit Bekanntwerden der Verfärbungen, mit einer höheren Temperatur vulkanisiert, um die Ausblühungen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren._

_Die Verfärbungen können mit einem nebelfeuchten Tuch entfernt werden, dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Elektronik des Lüfters nicht in Berührung mit Flüssigkeit kommen darf. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte der Lüfter hierzu ausgebaut werden. Abschließend sollten die Gummi-Elemente mit einem separaten Tuch trocken gewischt werden._


_Gruß_


_Marco
_


----------



## Shikaar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Anscheinend hat sich das Problem ja noch nicht gelöst. Kann ich mir die Lüfter ersetzen lassen?

Die Lüfter waren jetzt ca. 3 Monate im Einsatz, bis ich das jetzt bemerkte. Das Bild wo sie noch schwarz sind, war direkt nach dem Einbau.

Die weiße Farbe ließ sich weg wischen, allerdings waren die Lüfter nach ca. 30 Minuten wieder weiß.


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Hmm, bei vier derart hochpreisigen Lüftern würde mich das auch sehr ärgern. Hatte mit meinen beiden weiteren dazugekauften Dark Wings/Silent Wings II Glück, diese weisen keinerlei Verfärbungen auf. Der Shadow Wing sieht aber mittlerweile genau so aus wie die Lüfter bei dir, die Gummientkopplung ist grau/weiß entfärbt. Unschön, wenn man auch wegen der Optik zu den Wings gegriffen hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2013)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Hmm, bei vier derart hochpreisigen Lüftern würde mich das auch sehr ärgern.


 Warum? Weil das graue Gummi ausbleicht? Tjo, unschön, ändert aber nix an der Funktion. Und IMO schauts ausgebleicht sogar besser aus.

Anyway:
Hier mal Bilder von meinen beiden Shadow Wings, die ich seit einiger Zeit habe (kurz nach Einführung gekauft).

Einmal ein 120mm PWM Modell (sieht man an dem Flachbandkabel. Zum Vergleich dazu ein 120mm Silent Wings USC im Hintergrund)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, keine Verfärbungen.
Allerdings: Dieser Lüfter wurde so gut wie nicht genutzt und hauptsächlich bei Raumtemperatur gelagert.

Kommen wir nun zu einem 140mm Shadow Wings (PWM), der die Verfärbungen aufweist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Lüfter wurde rege benutzt, in einem relativ warmen System. 

Da könnte man schon einen kausalen Zusammenhang mit der Temperatur und den Verfärbungen vermuten. Ich würd hier sagen, dass eine "Lagerung" bei 35-45°C zu den Verfärbungen führen kann...

Anyway: Nicht schön, aber auch nicht so tragisch. Sind halt nur 'nen paar Farbpatikel, die sich verkrümeln. Das Gummi selbst fühlt sich bei beiden gleich an. 


PS: beide Lüfter sind gleich alt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2013)

*AW: Shadow Wings - Verfärbungen*

Also bei mir hat sich der 140er Silent Wings 2 an den Gummihaltern schon nach wenigen Tagen auch stark verfärbt (gekauft ende Mai '13). Es stört mich zwar jetzt nicht so sehr, aber bei einem Lüfter, der ein ganzes Stück höher im Preis angesiedelt ist als vergleichbare Modelle, sollte so etwas eigentlich nicht passieren. Zumal ja laut dem Post des netten BeQuiet Mitarbeiters das Problem schon letztes Jahr angegangen worden sein soll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

